# Oliver MacLeod fireplace manual wanted



## TorontoHI (Jul 4, 2018)

Anyone have any installation / owner's manuals for an Oliver MacLeod factory built fireplace model Regal 3438, prox age 1984?  It is installed in a condo in Toronto, Ontario.    Manufacturer was originally in Gravenhurst, Ontario, out of business.
Thanks for any tips.


----------



## White Bare (Dec 2, 2018)

TorontoHI said:


> Anyone have any installation / owner's manuals for an Oliver MacLeod factory built fireplace model Regal 3438, prox age 1984?  It is installed in a condo in Toronto, Ontario.    Manufacturer was originally in Gravenhurst, Ontario, out of business.
> Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Rubyandwinnie (May 13, 2019)

TorontoHI said:


> Anyone have any installation / owner's manuals for an Oliver MacLeod factory built fireplace model Regal 3438, prox age 1984?  It is installed in a condo in Toronto, Ontario.    Manufacturer was originally in Gravenhurst, Ontario, out of business.
> Thanks for any tips.




Any chance you could take a better photo of this manual?


----------



## Rubyandwinnie (May 13, 2019)

Did you ever find this? I am looking for one as well!


----------



## White Bare (May 13, 2019)

No better picture it is the Warnock Hearsay test lab label behind the glazings it gives minimum but not WETT Standards for toda


----------



## White Bare (May 13, 2019)

No can't take better picture it was a jpeg sent to me by client but it was zoomable on my phone when I uploaded it client since sold it sorry


----------



## chimneychick (Mar 19, 2020)

TorontoHI said:


> Anyone have any installation / owner's manuals for an Oliver MacLeod factory built fireplace model Regal 3438, prox age 1984?  It is installed in a condo in Toronto, Ontario.    Manufacturer was originally in Gravenhurst, Ontario, out of business.
> Thanks for any tips.


As this unit is over 25 years of age, it warrants replacement, ESPECIALLY in a Condo application. All the clearances on this unit MUST be observed at 1" from the standoffs on the unit. and 2" on the chimney system [which is most likely OM Projet Chimney]. It was common back in the day for the contractor to insulate around a unit. If you are doing a WETT Inspection for Code COmpliance I would STRONGLY recommend a Level II inspection and the use of a Boroscope to see in behind this unit and to check the clearances on the chimney inside the compartments. We have seen too many from this era installed incorrectly, As a matter of fact we just shut down an entire complex because of the clearance issues.


----------



## chimneychick (Mar 19, 2020)

chimneychick said:


> As this unit is over 25 years of age, it warrants replacement, ESPECIALLY in a Condo application. All the clearances on this unit MUST be observed at 1" from the standoffs on the unit. and 2" on the chimney system [which is most likely OM Projet Chimney]. It was common back in the day for the contractor to insulate around a unit. If you are doing a WETT Inspection for Code COmpliance I would STRONGLY recommend a Level II inspection and the use of a Boroscope to see in behind this unit and to check the clearances on the chimney inside the compartments. We have seen too many from this era installed incorrectly, As a matter of fact we just shut down an entire complex because of the clearance issues.


----------



## chimneychick (Mar 19, 2020)

sorry it is all separate pages


----------

